# A Tartan Tale Mini haul



## geeko (Oct 23, 2010)

So this collection was launched at our local mac counters yesterday... I ended up with 2 eye shadow palettes...

  	Didn't get any of the face palettes as i've TOO MUCH blushers..... Am still considering the brush sets as the bags are really very pretty. And yes...the bags are of G00D quality..

  	I might go back for the brush sets later....so in the meantime...this is my tiny tartan tale haul


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 23, 2010)

Cant wait for Tartan Tale!! Enjoy1!


----------



## evilpoptart (Oct 23, 2010)

Those are beautiful I want my tt stuff now too!


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 23, 2010)

These look so beautiful. I wish I have money to be doing hauls again!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 24, 2010)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Oct 24, 2010)

Great haul those are the same two palettes I want im just hoping they wont sell out before friday! Btw do you happen to know the lippie color in your profile pic?


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 25, 2010)

Now I'm even more excited for A Tartan Tale


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 25, 2010)

how did you get them already? the collection launch isnt till next week. i work for MAC and we have the collection but were are not allowed to sell it till the release date. i believe only the pro store gets the collection a week early. so if your in the US we cant sell it till the 28th the counters and the MAC store were allowed to do pre-sales where we pull what you want and take your into and bag it up and put it in the back so that is a bit weird to me


----------



## geeko (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not from the US, over in my country (Singapore), it was launched on the 22th at our counters

  	I have felt the quality of the brush pouches.  They are pretty durable.....not those kinda cheap kinda material so i may purchase one of the brush sets once i get pay ....

  	I'm kinda broke this month having bought like 13 items from venomous villains and so i only can afford the 2 tartan tale e/s palettes for the time being...


----------



## geeko (Oct 25, 2010)

Er i m not sure about the lip color in my profile pic. It was jus a random pre set pic from the forum. I didn't actually select this profile picture. haha I was jus too lazy to change. YA...i am love these 2 palettes...they are so wearable



twiztdlilangel said:


> Great haul those are the same two palettes I want im just hoping they wont sell out before friday! Btw do you happen to know the lippie color in your profile pic?


----------



## Chester (Oct 25, 2010)

Wohoo! They look lovely geeko! Nice haul.

  	I can't wait to go to the unveiling on the 28th and see it all with my own eyes.

  	Chester


----------



## pinkita (Oct 25, 2010)

nice!! enjoy!


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just love the plaid design


----------



## geeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah i love the plaid design too. I am definitely gettin the brush set...FOR THE POUCH..

  	i would be giving away the brushes to my mum n keeping the POUCH LOL!!! pay day is in 2 days time so would probably buy my brush set then...


----------



## Rapunzelle (Oct 28, 2010)

Aren't those pretty!!! The plaid is so cute too


----------



## ruthless (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm jealous, with vet bills and car repairs galore this past month I've got no budget for hauls


----------

